# J.D. 425 54 IN. SHAFT DRIVE DECK PROBLEM



## Charles Zook (May 4, 2019)

Hello. Was mowing yesterday and mowed approx. 1 hour and deck shut off? No noises, lite on dash shows mower engaged, but shaft drive not turning, so prob. is apparently on tractor side of deck. Could this be electrical? Looks like a selenoid on back side of tractor and wires to this unit, which I assume engages the rear end to the pto shaft? Any help will be appreciated. Thank You,
CDZ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 425 uses a control module that will fail over time. See:https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/73515/referrer/navigation/pgId/14558828 Look at item #7.

Also check that the safety switch on the treadle safety switch and the seat safety switches are not a problem. But on this model it is almost always the control module, or one of the connectors has come loose or is corroded.


----------



## Charles Zook (May 4, 2019)

Have a question on the fuse panel circuit board. When looking at the board and ignition on and tractor running, I see two illuminated lights on the circuit board and right side lite is green and left side lite is red. Would the red lite indicate a open /failed circuit that could be preventing the pto from engaging, eve though the lite on the dash shows mower engaged? Any replies will be useful & appreciated. 
Thank You,
CDZ


----------

